# Street Photography?: "Bikini Unlimited" Yay! Montreal Day 3



## The Dude (Apr 26, 2006)

Okay okay - Last Friday in Montreal I took 847 pictures in one day as such I may have to break Montreal Day 3 in a couple of parts... I only truly shot pics over three days as I was there to visit my family first and foremost. Friday was going to be my last day out, unleashed in Downtown Montreal as such - I made the most of it...

I

Kid

You

Not

The first part well - I heard on the news while eating breakfast there was going to be a "Bikini Village" fashion show on McGill college ... So ... I did what any sensible man would have done - I went there to take some pictures, a lot a pictures! At least 160 pictures here are 102 of those 160 but lets have some fun with them... 
First what is your best pickup line? Mine = "I know.. you probably think you are not pretty enough for me but... I think I am pretty enough for the both of us." Works like a charm... Huh errrr okay - secondly guess who's my favorite in this lot below and feel free to give ratings.
Before we move on to the pics - being a fashion photographer has to be the most fricking tedious job out there - I had to process these pics in two shots - just resize and crop, I have to stop in the middle and take two days to resize them cause I got so bored! Seriously and I didn't even stay at the shoot for more than an hour, I got seriously bored, all the same girls all the time - yawn! Yawn, YAWN! Boooooooooooring, I like to move around when I take pics not stay in one place. On a regular day I cover about 15 to 25 km of city pavement on a very good day more than 35 km... Yea, insane really as I mainly walk in circle covering the same .... bla bla bla bla yadi yada...

Enough chatter let's check out the pics!

Anyone wants a course on Street Photography - just let me know and I'll post one up on the forum and if you are in Toronto you can come with me on a sunny day but ... You are buying lunch ;-)

Enjoy!


----------



## The Dude (Apr 26, 2006)

*The Remainder of the "Bikini Unlimited" pics ...*







































































































































































































That's it for the bikinis in Downtown Montreal...


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: The Remainder of the "Bikini Unlimited" pics ...*

nice pics thanks for sharing


----------



## 7s27 (Mar 17, 2006)

Dude, My 2 cents: Additional photo ops are also in audience reactions. Look at faces in the crowd while they are looking at ... well ... bikinis or whatever. 

Check that out if you have a moment -- starting with the above photos! ;-)


----------



## BONDS (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice pics!!

I was there also that weekend and saw this fashion show. Where you there for F1 or just visiting? 

I had a blast at F1!!!


----------



## The Dude (Apr 26, 2006)

*Visiting*



BONDS said:


> Nice pics!!
> 
> I was there also that weekend and saw this fashion show. Where you there for F1 or just visiting?
> 
> I had a blast at F1!!!


I was there to visit my family, the first week in a long time when everyone were going to be in town.

I did some photography while I was there...


----------



## The Dude (Apr 26, 2006)

7s27 said:


> Dude, My 2 cents: Additional photo ops are also in audience reactions. Look at faces in the crowd while they are looking at ... well ... bikinis or whatever.
> 
> Check that out if you have a moment -- starting with the above photos! ;-)


I took a few of these but thought the bikini shots would be more interesting for you guys - the interesting reactions were the girls and women who were bored when the female models were on the runway but as soon as the buffed males were out - then, well - even worst reactions than men, we can be discreet they were not... he he he


----------



## Bob Sendel (Feb 10, 2006)

*Dude, Found this old thread of yours...Is this show>>>*

Coming up again??? I thought I'd reply to this thread to bring it up front. I missed it last year.


----------

